# RedSea CO2 Indicator



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does any one know how this Red Sea CO2 indicator compares to a CO2 drop checker?

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207617/product.web


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

that is a drop checker - they all work the same - ebay for like $10 - or you can make your own - or use this calculator

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

but - yeah - the drop checker is the way to go - instant visual indicator


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Surpera1
I am using Chucks calculator but it can be inaccurate if PO4 is high plus the margin of error with test kits, etc.
I was looking at the double drop checker Orlando has at Greenleaf Aquariums but it is pricey.
I also looked on eBay but couldnt find a double drop checker which I would prefer.

Have you used the Red Sea device? Any good?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

The ReaSea CO2 Indicator works just fine if you fill it with water at a kh of 4dh. With 4 dh water, green means 30 ppm co2, if I remember correctly. Greenleaf sells it. If you use tank water like the Redsea instructions indicate, phosphate may alter the readings.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Newt said:


> Does any one know how this Red Sea CO2 indicator compares to a CO2 drop checker?
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207617/product.web


A lot of people arround here use this drop checker including myself. It is a good general indicator of the CO2 level in your tank. And yes it is better to use 4 deg. KH water in the checker and not tank water. To make 4 deg. KH water dissolve 1.2 gr. NaHCO3 (ordinary baking soda) in 500 ml of distilled water. Then take 5 mls (1 teaspoon) and dilute that with 100 ml of distilled water.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks bosmahe1 and Ray.
Beats the $40 for the double drop checker at GLA.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah - really - i think 10 bucks is all any of them are worth


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Plain and simple.
A drop checker is a drop checker.


----------

